# Bushnell Neo XS GPS watch.....



## Smiffy (Nov 16, 2014)

Have recently purchased one of these and thought I would post my review....

Had a Garmin S1 before, which was nice. Only problem I ever had with it was battery life. Perfectly OK for 18 holes, but if I was ever playing 36 the watch would conk out half way round the second 18.
So with this in mind I searched for an alternative, and came up with the Neo XS which promises up to 3 rounds usage from one charge.
It's a nice looking watch, not too bulky and very light to wear, you hardly know you've got it on.
I initially had a problem setting up the software to download course updates but this was me being stupid with my PC settings rather than a fault of the watch/software.
Tried it out last week at West Hove, it quickly locked on to the Satellite signal and gave me a list of courses in my area, clicked on West Hove and there was the 1st hole in all it's glory.
Nice thing about the Neo over the Garmin S1 is that it gives you yardages for up to four hazards on each hole as well as distance to front/middle/back as you would expect.
Accuracy?? 
Well, West Hove has marker posts at 150 yards, and red discs set in the fairways at 100 yards. In each and every case, the watch was indicating perfectly, almost always reading the exact yardage, sometimes maybe one yard out either way. Can't argue with that.
The watch also gives you the ability to measure your shots, so if you hit a particularly good drive that's worth measuring (which unfortunately I didn't on the day) it gives you the opportunity for bragging rights.
Three other nice little features this watch has over the S1 is that it has a pedometer function that will show you exactly how far you have walked during the round (West Hove was just over 5.1 miles) and also a timer function that shows you just how long you have been out on the course. Sadly, on this occasion it confirmed that yes, it had been a slow round at a shade under 5 hours.... 
The third feature is also a timer function so that you can pre-set the amount of time it SHOULD take for a round, so that the watch will revert back to time mode from GPS to save battery life. It will bleep and remind you that this function has been set, so that you have the opportunity to overide it should your round be taking longer than you thought. It just saves forgetting to turn it off after your round and the battery conking out again after a long lunch!
My only criticism is the fact that the model I have is the black version and the screen isn't brilliant to read even in bright sunlight. It has black numerals on a fairly dark grey background so isn't quite as clear as the S1 readout. I understand that two models are available and with hindsight I should have gone for the one with the white background, which would have made the visibility a bit better. I can live with it, but just something to bear in mind if you consider buying one.
Would I recommend it? 
Certainly.
I think the extra features it gives you over it's nearest competitor (the Garmin S1) are well worth the slightly higher price. I personally think the pedometer and timer functions are very handy.
Battery life appears good too. Obviously I haven't tried it out over 36 yet, but when I had finished at West Hove I checked on battery life remaining, and despite being out on the course for nearly 5 hours there was still 3/4's left.

Just as an aside...when I purchased mine, I found that there was a discrepancy with the mapping of Cooden GC. 
I quickly went onto the Bushnell course download site, downloaded an update (which took all of 10 seconds) and now Cooden is mapped correctly.


----------



## DaveL (Nov 16, 2014)

I have the Neo+ and am very happy with it. One bug bear though on my local course it will not change holes from the 10th to the eleventh, even though green to tee it is the longest on the course, but I can live with it


----------



## b101 (Dec 23, 2014)

Totally agree with OP - the NeoXS is brilliant and has been spot on with every sprinkler head I've checked.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 23, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Have recently purchased one of these and thought I would post my review....

Had a Garmin S1 before, which was nice. Only problem I ever had with it was battery life. Perfectly OK for 18 holes, but if I was ever playing 36 the watch would conk out half way round the second 18.
So with this in mind I searched for an alternative, and came up with the Neo XS which promises up to 3 rounds usage from one charge.
It's a nice looking watch, not too bulky and very light to wear, you hardly know you've got it on.
I initially had a problem setting up the software to download course updates but this was me being stupid with my PC settings rather than a fault of the watch/software.
Tried it out last week at West Hove, it quickly locked on to the Satellite signal and gave me a list of courses in my area, clicked on West Hove and there was the 1st hole in all it's glory.
Nice thing about the Neo over the Garmin S1 is that it gives you yardages for up to four hazards on each hole as well as distance to front/middle/back as you would expect.
Accuracy?? 
Well, West Hove has marker posts at 150 yards, and red discs set in the fairways at 100 yards. In each and every case, the watch was indicating perfectly, almost always reading the exact yardage, sometimes maybe one yard out either way. Can't argue with that.
The watch also gives you the ability to measure your shots, so if you hit a particularly good drive that's worth measuring (which unfortunately I didn't on the day) it gives you the opportunity for bragging rights.
Three other nice little features this watch has over the S1 is that it has a pedometer function that will show you exactly how far you have walked during the round (West Hove was just over 5.1 miles) and also a timer function that shows you just how long you have been out on the course. Sadly, on this occasion it confirmed that yes, it had been a slow round at a shade under 5 hours.... 
The third feature is also a timer function so that you can pre-set the amount of time it SHOULD take for a round, so that the watch will revert back to time mode from GPS to save battery life. It will bleep and remind you that this function has been set, so that you have the opportunity to overide it should your round be taking longer than you thought. It just saves forgetting to turn it off after your round and the battery conking out again after a long lunch!
My only criticism is the fact that the model I have is the black version and the screen isn't brilliant to read even in bright sunlight. It has black numerals on a fairly dark grey background so isn't quite as clear as the S1 readout. I understand that two models are available and with hindsight I should have gone for the one with the white background, which would have made the visibility a bit better. I can live with it, but just something to bear in mind if you consider buying one.
Would I recommend it? 
Certainly.
I think the extra features it gives you over it's nearest competitor (the Garmin S1) are well worth the slightly higher price. I personally think the pedometer and timer functions are very handy.
Battery life appears good too. Obviously I haven't tried it out over 36 yet, but when I had finished at West Hove I checked on battery life remaining, and despite being out on the course for nearly 5 hours there was still 3/4's left.

Just as an aside...when I purchased mine, I found that there was a discrepancy with the mapping of Cooden GC. 
I quickly went onto the Bushnell course download site, downloaded an update (which took all of 10 seconds) and now Cooden is mapped correctly.

View attachment 12891

Click to expand...


A great write up Rob!

Surely the function to measure your time on the course would be better entrusted to a sun dial!


----------



## two-clubs (Jul 13, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Have recently purchased one of these and thought I would post my review....

Had a Garmin S1 before, which was nice. Only problem I ever had with it was battery life. Perfectly OK for 18 holes, but if I was ever playing 36 the watch would conk out half way round the second 18.
So with this in mind I searched for an alternative, and came up with the Neo XS which promises up to 3 rounds usage from one charge.
It's a nice looking watch, not too bulky and very light to wear, you hardly know you've got it on.
I initially had a problem setting up the software to download course updates but this was me being stupid with my PC settings rather than a fault of the watch/software.
Tried it out last week at West Hove, it quickly locked on to the Satellite signal and gave me a list of courses in my area, clicked on West Hove and there was the 1st hole in all it's glory.
Nice thing about the Neo over the Garmin S1 is that it gives you yardages for up to four hazards on each hole as well as distance to front/middle/back as you would expect.
Accuracy?? 
Well, West Hove has marker posts at 150 yards, and red discs set in the fairways at 100 yards. In each and every case, the watch was indicating perfectly, almost always reading the exact yardage, sometimes maybe one yard out either way. Can't argue with that.
The watch also gives you the ability to measure your shots, so if you hit a particularly good drive that's worth measuring (which unfortunately I didn't on the day) it gives you the opportunity for bragging rights.
Three other nice little features this watch has over the S1 is that it has a pedometer function that will show you exactly how far you have walked during the round (West Hove was just over 5.1 miles) and also a timer function that shows you just how long you have been out on the course. Sadly, on this occasion it confirmed that yes, it had been a slow round at a shade under 5 hours.... 
The third feature is also a timer function so that you can pre-set the amount of time it SHOULD take for a round, so that the watch will revert back to time mode from GPS to save battery life. It will bleep and remind you that this function has been set, so that you have the opportunity to overide it should your round be taking longer than you thought. It just saves forgetting to turn it off after your round and the battery conking out again after a long lunch!
My only criticism is the fact that the model I have is the black version and the screen isn't brilliant to read even in bright sunlight. It has black numerals on a fairly dark grey background so isn't quite as clear as the S1 readout. I understand that two models are available and with hindsight I should have gone for the one with the white background, which would have made the visibility a bit better. I can live with it, but just something to bear in mind if you consider buying one.
Would I recommend it? 
Certainly.
I think the extra features it gives you over it's nearest competitor (the Garmin S1) are well worth the slightly higher price. I personally think the pedometer and timer functions are very handy.
Battery life appears good too. Obviously I haven't tried it out over 36 yet, but when I had finished at West Hove I checked on battery life remaining, and despite being out on the course for nearly 5 hours there was still 3/4's left.

Just as an aside...when I purchased mine, I found that there was a discrepancy with the mapping of Cooden GC. 
I quickly went onto the Bushnell course download site, downloaded an update (which took all of 10 seconds) and now Cooden is mapped correctly.

View attachment 12891

Click to expand...

Are you still liking this watch? I have to get a new one as the shotsaver watch I bought has terrible battery life and lasted for just 6 holes and 8 holes this weekend just gone.


----------



## Jay1 (Jul 13, 2015)

My father in law has the white version and it is very good. I've borrowed it a couple of times and if I had some spare cash would definitely get one. 

My only criticism is, of like me you wear it on the left wrist, the change hole buttons sometimes inadvertently get pressed by your glove during the swing. Other than that can't really fault it. Probably my favourite thing is the comfort though, you barely know you have it on.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 14, 2015)

two-clubs said:



			Are you still liking this watch? I have to get a new one as the shotsaver watch I bought has terrible battery life and lasted for just 6 holes and 8 holes this weekend just gone.
		
Click to expand...

Still using it regularly, and still loving it.
So much better than the Garmin S1 I had before.
Battery life is brilliant. Played 18 holes with it a couple of weeks ago, put it in my bag and forgot to charge it up.
Used it again last week and it easily lasted a further 18 holes, no problem.
4 bars on the display show full battery, after 18 holes there are still 3 bars left.
I have never had the problem of the "change hole" button being inadvertently pressed by my glove though.
Only slight hiccup I have encountered is that it won't scroll onto the next hole when I leave our 11th green and head for the yellow tee on the 12th (it IS very close to the green) but if I go to the white tee (which is a bit further away) it will. Only one push on the button to rectify, and I know it happens every time so am used to it now, but that is the only thing I can fault it on.
Highly recommended.


----------

